

The Least Surprised (Ruby comic by _why) - judofyr
http://the-least-surprised.judofyr.net/

======
kunley
Brilliant.

My fav:

"Even when the house is totally clean, I have the kids go through the motions
of vacuuming and rinsing -- we call it UNIT TESTING"

~~~
CytokineStorm
How about:

"I gave my kid Harry Potter 5 MARSHALLED! I've never seen a kid deserialize
that fast!"

~~~
kunley
Yeah this is even better.

_why is a genius! :D

------
technoweenie
There are some awesome videos as well, at _why's Youtube page:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/whytheluckystiff>

------
callahad
Not to derail this post, but did concrete evidence that _why is alive and well
ever surface?

~~~
Amnon
Also, it proves that his name can be spelled without the underscore.

~~~
eli
If I recall correctly, the underscore is only added if the name would cause
confusion otherwise.

~~~
dasil003
generally _why causes confusion with or without the underscore.

~~~
Groxx
Yes, but why cause more?

~~~
epochwolf
I can't decide if I should upvote you or downvote you for that pun.

Either way, I will definitely whack you for this the next time I see you.

------
armandososa
This makes me feel stupid. Just like Final Crisis, when everybody was saying
that Grant Morrison was awesome and I couldn't understand a panel of it.

------
jsharpe
Anyone know where the pictures in this comic are taken from?

------
ahoyhere
I miss _why.

